# [solved] pakete werden nicht geupdated

## Christian99

Hallo, ich mach mein update immer über "emerge -uDN world" und eigentlich dachte ich, da wird immer alles installierte geupdated. gelegentlich mach ich auch eix-test-obsolete, und gelegenlich kommt es vor, dass dabei ein installiertes Paket auftaucht,, dass nicht in der Datenbank ist. bisher habe ich da immer "emerge -1 <paketname>" gemacht, aber nun wollt ich mal wissen, woher das eigentlich kommt, und ob man das irgendwie hinbekommt, dass es bie "emerge -uDN world" mitgemacht wird.

Achja, "emerge --depclean" entfernt es nicht und es ist auch die Abhängigkeit von 2 anderen Paketen. Momentan betrifft es "dev-ml/lablgtk":

```
eix lablgtk

[U] dev-ml/lablgtk

     Available versions:  (2)  2.12.0 ~2.14.0

        {debug examples glade gnome gnomecanvas ocamlopt opengl sourceview spell svg}

     Installed versions:  2.10.1(2)(21:09:57 30.06.2009)(examples ocamlopt opengl spell svg -debug -glade -gnome -gnomecanvas -sourceview)

     Homepage:            http://wwwfun.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/soft/olabl/lablgtk.html

     Description:         Objective CAML interface for Gtk+2
```

Schöne Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Thu Dec 10, 2009 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## few

portage doesn't update packages that are only build time dependencies as long their consumers have updates too. So add --with-bdeps=y if you want to update them anyways. If you want depclean to remove bdeps, use "emerge --depclean --with-bdeps=n".

EDIT: Ah wieder das Forum verpeilt...

----------

## Christian99

aha, danke. was genau sind "consumers" pakete die von den bdeps abhängig sind?

----------

## few

"consumers" heißt Verbraucher. Wenn Paket A von B abhängt, ist A ein "consumer" von B.

----------

## Christian99

ok, dann danke für die antwort

----------

